# M Sport Finest Detail Photo Shot



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well as Promised, finally got a chance to take some pics today with Son's friend taking some pics as well car Got Carpro Finest and 2 Layers Carpro Reload, and Getechniq G1 gave great reflections on windows, what do you thing of our afternoon work, comments welcome

Hope you enjoy very pic heavy

BMW Ploughing Match





























NO Parking





























My Favorite Shots



















Son Friend got some great shots as well


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Great pics! Great car and location and sunshine thrown in too!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

s29nta said:


> Great pics! Great car and location and sunshine thrown in too!


Aye had a great day out , took it easy and had a job catching the sun out of the clouds covered about 50 miles between different places, so good fun


----------



## alexjb (Feb 13, 2011)

Beautiful pictures and an amazing car mate. You're very lucky!
The last picture is truly amazing!


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Love the colour


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

alexjb said:


> Beautiful pictures and an amazing car mate. You're very lucky!
> The last picture is truly amazing!


Cheers Alex was just having a bit of fun and son's friend had never taken any reflection shots so he enjoyed it as taking Photography in 5th Grade, so good practice


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great looking Beemer mate !


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

pee said:


> Love the colour


Thanks Pee , i did not need to think about the colour always wanted an e36 M3 Estirol Blue in 90's so had to be in EBII , when it was brought back


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

sprocketser said:


> Great looking Beemer mate !


Cheers Sprockester driving it like a Granada today to keep it clean between location but started to get messy with Dust


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

A reason to detail it again mate ! lol


----------



## petefinlay9 (Dec 1, 2009)

Great reflections Derek .... Told you , you wouldn't be disappointed


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Cracking motor and stunning colour.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

petefinlay9 said:


> Great reflections Derek .... Told you , you wouldn't be disappointed


Yes Pete for sure i've made the right choice , had a few comments when out and about today, had a few asked if we were on a shot, just said it was for a website, that got tongues wagging:lol:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ravinder said:


> Cracking motor and stunning colour.


Cheers Ravinder the sun makes it look a lot lighter in colour


----------



## RS 500 (Aug 29, 2009)

did someone get a camera for xmas ..some AB FAB shotts going on there..




:buffer:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

RS 500 said:


> did someone get a camera for xmas ..some AB FAB shotts going on there..
> 
> :buffer:


:lol: aye did get a bit carried away just a small sample, getting new camera soon so final fling of the eos350d:thumb:


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

A lovely day up in Gamrie it would appear!!

Pictures look great Derek- I hope you are driving it properly as well as cleaning it! 

Awesome! :thumb:

Andy


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

CarPro.UK said:


> A lovely day up in Gamrie it would appear!!
> 
> Pictures look great Derek- I hope you are driving it properly as well as cleaning it!
> 
> ...


Thanks , Andy, Good old Gamrie Bay, yes driving it like a Granny and spent 3 hours Friday night on it


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great..


----------



## jonnyf (May 27, 2013)

why have i ordered a mercedes!? That colour is stunning!


----------



## Victor (Oct 10, 2010)

took some time to do a light editing on one of your pictures, i hope its okay


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Victor said:


> took some time to do a light editing on one of your pictures, i hope its okay


Thanks that brings it out great, had the photo shop open but got feed up taking out the plates lol


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Got yourself some cracking pictures there! Great work


----------



## Callummarshall (Oct 19, 2012)

Lovely derek!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

jonnyf said:


> why have i ordered a mercedes!? That colour is stunning!


Thanks , still time to change your mind? Always looking to get some more into the joys of a BMW


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

S1600Marc said:


> Got yourself some cracking pictures there! Great work


thanks marc , just need to get the photo shop out know


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Some great shots Derek 

This is my favourite


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Callummarshall said:


> Lovely derek!


Cheers Callum


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

S1600Marc said:


> Got yourself some cracking pictures there! Great work


Cheers Marc


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Some stunning photos there Derek! Car looks just brilliant, really really like these!


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Verry creative


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Natalie said:


> Some great shots Derek
> 
> This is my favourite


Thanks Natalie, my son's Friend is going to be doing a school project so we have planned some dark shot's with tripod soon, the one you picked is one of the ones i like too, thanks derek


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Derek I'm not really sure how I missed your car. Now I have found is I have to say she is a beauty. With out trying to sound like I'm taking the Mick just how deep are you in to photography. The pictures really do your car justice

Darren







one of the best reflection pics ever. May I ask a stupid question. Is the bombing of vessels a legitimate sign or a people really that nutty


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

JBirchy said:


> Some stunning photos there Derek! Car looks just brilliant, really really like these!


Thanks very much , we are doing another shot we are thinking of idea's in dark for son's friends school project we have loads to learn believe you me but good fun it is.
Have to say apart from e30 M3, i like the look of the new 3 M Sport out of all the others i have had never bought BMW's for looks but drive Train , Engine's and Handling, but does help if looks good as well


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Nally said:


> Verry creative


Thanks Nally but can't take all the credit son's Friend had some good idea's as well


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice work there Derek. Makes a nice change to see pic's of cars in different locations cracking shots :thumb:


----------



## Doug_M (Jul 12, 2010)

zippo said:


> Derek I'm not really sure how I missed your car. Now I have found is I have to say she is a beauty. With out trying to sound like I'm taking the Mick just how deep are you in to photography. The pictures really do your car justice
> 
> Darren
> 
> ...


Bombing being jumping in the water to splash people leaving the harbour in their boats, cant say i ever enjoyed doing this :lol:

Derek, great pics from Gamrie you got yourself! Was a cracking day for it yesterday, didnt think to do it though ha.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

zippo said:


> Derek I'm not really sure how I missed your car. Now I have found is I have to say she is a beauty. With out trying to sound like I'm taking the Mick just how deep are you in to photography. The pictures really do your car justice
> 
> Darren
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Darren,wow that's some complement, i'm used to seeing detailed cars with same pic's so wanted to do something different, used to do a lot of photography years ago not much know as lost my touch and forgotten alot i learned waiting to get new camera soon so will re kindle my interest for sure, some advice on car photography would be good. I need some decent lenses i sold my good ones i had for my Eos10 35mm , and bought early into digital

Bombing vessels yes that Doug_M guy has been up to that for sure , as he said peir jumping to splash the guys on boats and scare them, we used to have old bike with rope on it and wait till people watching and peddle towards harbour and straight of the edge, and people came running over to help and we were on the ladder laughing, most saw the funny side, just dragged the bike back up for another go great fun:lol:


----------



## mjn (May 16, 2011)

Estoril Blue is an awesome colour isn't!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Buckweed said:


> Nice work there Derek. Makes a nice change to see pic's of cars in different locations cracking shots :thumb:


Thanks Buckweed, we are away to look at other locations and idea's so may try to get some more done soon, night shot's:thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Great pics! 
This is my favourite shot!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

mjn said:


> Estoril Blue is an awesome colour isn't!


Cheers mjn yes im glad i picked the EBII


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Jealous.com


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

20vKarlos said:


> Great pics!
> This is my favourite shot!


Thanks yes it is nice location


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Derekh929 said:


> Thanks a lot Darren,wow that's some complement, i'm used to seeing detailed cars with same pic's so wanted to do something different, used to do a lot of photography years ago not much know as lost my touch and forgotten alot i learned waiting to get new camera soon so will re kindle my interest for sure, some advice on car photography would be good. I need some decent lenses i sold my good ones i had for my Eos10 35mm , and bought early into digital
> 
> Bombing vessels yes that Doug_M guy has been up to that for sure , as he said peir jumping to splash the guys on boats and scare them, we used to have old bike with rope on it and wait till people watching and peddle towards harbour and straight of the edge, and people came running over to help and we were on the ladder laughing, most saw the funny side, just dragged the bike back up for another go great fun:lol:


_used to do a lot of photography years ago not much know as lost my touch and forgotten a lot_

It doesn't look like it from where I'm sat matey . Outstanding pictures I Also think the subject has to look above the average too. So a win win all around I'd say :thumb::thumb:
Darren


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

zippo said:


> _used to do a lot of photography years ago not much know as lost my touch and forgotten a lot_
> 
> It doesn't look like it from where I'm sat matey . Outstanding pictures I Also think the subject has to look above the average too. So a win win all around I'd say :thumb::thumb:
> Darren


Thanks Darren i need to get a new camera and get some advice i'm intrested in more car related stuff know , so plan to think of new locations and idea's:thumb:


----------



## TZT (Apr 16, 2013)

Top job...Nice photos, nice car ...


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

nice car, nice color, nice finish, nice pics  love the paint of that car, some angles look matte finish


----------



## incognita (Feb 2, 2013)

Cracking car Derek. Love the colour! Great reflections too.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Very nice Derek

Love Estoril Blue and it works so well with the black trim. 

In a few weeks me and my eldest are off to the launch of the 4series. The 3 Touring fits our needs better and either would need to be x drive but when they offered the launch do my eldest who is car mad told me I had to go! What can you do? 

Have you got any interior shots?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2013)

Lovely car, great pics :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Buck said:


> Very nice Derek
> 
> Love Estoril Blue and it works so well with the black trim.
> 
> ...


Thanks, sorry for late reply standard black leather inside as it was that or red or beige b, loved my lemon leather on e90 with black saphire


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

Awesome pics! 

Looks like you have the fancy newfangled lights which cut out a pattern? 
Very jealous. 

Its such a deep blue aswell!!


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Jesus, that is NICE!!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

ottostein said:


> Awesome pics!
> 
> Looks like you have the fancy newfangled lights which cut out a pattern?
> Very jealous.
> ...


Thanks , yes I love the lights work great and very good feature


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

Great shots lovely car the F31 M Sport. I was in two minds blue or the black went for the black in the end.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Bizcam said:


> Great shots lovely car the F31 M Sport. I was in two minds blue or the black went for the black in the end.


I seen you had just got one I had a Saphire black e90 with Lemon leather and loved that combo , but since the e36 I have always want an EB BMW , as for F31 has to be the best car I have owned love it
Enjoy yours as well


----------



## marc-l (Mar 22, 2010)

I've got the same coming in the saloon it's "on the boat"... I've got the m sport plus pack on is that what you have??


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

marc-l said:


> I've got the same coming in the saloon it's "on the boat"... I've got the m sport plus pack on is that what you have??


Congrats , and is this another Audi convert? , no not the sport plus pack my car arrived may but was ordered a few month before it came out but have all but the HK hifi, the VSS is fantastic and the gear box and adaptive lights great, but I think the adaptive suspension is a gimmick as standard very good balance IMHO but hey 100 times better than ride of e90 m sport. What spec you gone for?


----------



## Schuey (Sep 2, 2006)

Good work. Very nice looking car. Think you could've posted more pics though.


----------



## marc-l (Mar 22, 2010)

The Audi has been gone a while, we had a Merc
CLC but swapped them both for a Merc E350 sport and a van for work but I ain't a van driver I'm afraid!.

I've ordered an estoril blue 330d m sport with aluminium and black trim and the m sport plus pack which has the 19" wheels, hk stereo, xenons with wash, brake upgrade and tints and a white 120d m sport with leather and xenons for the wife.

But looking at yours it has everything that the plus pack comes with I think


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

How's Finest holding? Any updates?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

sm81 said:


> How's Finest holding? Any updates?


Looked very good very I spent 2 hours on it last weekend but as it has a good few layers of reload , I could be the reload:thumb: , looks super glassy to me but the colour does help


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Great shots by both yourself and your son. 

I really like these new 3 series estates... There is a 335d on our estate at work in the same colour. Defiantly Looks the part


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

What a lovely set of photos Derek. Of a very nice looking motor, they do have a great presence on the road the new 3 series especially in the colour. 

Rob

P.S the little holiday is booked  so thank you again.


----------

